# Infuse



## celtik44 (13 Janvier 2016)

Hi ! je vous écris suite à un problème avec l'application Infuse sur l'Apple Tv (G4), j'accède via l'application sur ma TC mais impossible de lancer les films ? Avez vous une idée d'où peut provenir le problème ?


----------



## mikouz (14 Janvier 2016)

Salut, ils sont en quel format tes films ?


----------



## thomas59320 (14 Janvier 2016)

Salut moi aussi problème avec Apple TV 4eme génération ,je ne sais pas comment fair pour mètres mais film de mon iMac sur infuse .Ya t'il un tuto de a z sa serai cool dè votre part merci


----------



## LukeSkywalker (15 Janvier 2016)

Salut, depuis la dernière mise à jour impossible de lire certains fichiers. Espérons qu'ils corrigent ça rapidement et qu'ils ajoutent des fonctions, on peux même pas classer par genres...


----------



## thomas59320 (16 Janvier 2016)

Merci de votre réponse moi mon soucis ces que je trouve mon iMac mais Apple TV il me demande le nom d'un utilisateur est mot passe quand je mais celui de mon iMac sa ne marche pas ces marquer utilisateur est mot passe incorrect


----------



## jul.jules.dada (22 Janvier 2016)

thomas59320 a dit:


> Merci de votre réponse moi mon soucis ces que je trouve mon iMac mais Apple TV il me demande le nom d'un utilisateur est mot passe quand je mais celui de mon iMac sa ne marche pas ces marquer utilisateur est mot passe incorrect


Essai de changer le protocole en passant en SMB au lieu de FTP. Pour moi cela a marché et je n'ai pas eu besoin de mettre le nom d'utilisateur ni le mot de passe.


----------



## thomas59320 (22 Janvier 2016)

Merci de ta réponse je vais essayer en rentrant. Tu me dit que je doit pas metre de mots passe ni de identifiants ces bizzare ! Donc si j'ai bien compris je mais mon iMac en partage je recherche le nom de mon iMac sur L'Apple tv àvec le protocole smb est là sa doit marcher ! Si sa marche pas alor la je serai vraiment perdu


----------



## sirtotof (18 Avril 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai le même soucis. J'arrive à me connecter à mon reseau local avec infuse. Je vois les dossiers et les fichiers. Mais une fois que je cliques sur l'un des fichiers pour le lire. Rien. J'ai beau cliqué avec la siri remote de mon apple TV rien ne se produit. Je précise quand même que je peux parfaitement lire les fichier avec le lecteur DS vidéo (présent aussi sur TV Os). Si quelqu'un a une solution, je suis preneur. Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Yaya31832 (27 Mai 2016)

Et moi je comprend rien à infuse, j'arrive pas à trouver mon Mac. 
Et Plex se coupe sans arrêt après quelques minutes de lecture.. Marre. 
Pourtant MacBook Pro 2015. 16g ram.


----------



## USB09 (18 Juin 2016)

C'est quand même plus intéressant avec un disque externe que son Mac allumé


Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## nemrod (2 Août 2016)

Yaya31832 a dit:


> Et Plex se coupe sans arrêt après quelques minutes de lecture.. Marre./QUOTE]
> 
> Plex


----------



## USB09 (5 Août 2016)

Infuse est un lecteur video qui consiste à rechercher sur un serveur  externe (Mac, NAS, etc...) un répertoire de Films. Ces films sont affichés grâce à une recherche sur internet. Il peut les lire directement ou les importer pour une lecture différée. 
Note: Plex et Infuse sont deux applications concurrentes.


----------



## nemrod (5 Août 2016)

Oui, certes, mais c'est bien d'Infuses dont il est question ici.


----------



## USB09 (5 Août 2016)

Infuse est superbe mais à un très gros défaut tout de même : il ne lit pas les Metadata des fichiers. Et donc perd un temps considérable à aller cherche des infos sur le net.


----------

